# Word of the Day: Margrave



## Capt Lightning (Jul 19, 2020)

Margrave :  Originally a nobleman given the governorship of a border provence.  The late DJ  John Peel  used this in the title of his autobiography, "Margrave of the Marshes"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 19, 2020)

I have been anxiously awaiting my formal papers stating my Margrave, account my ties to the Holy Roman Empire.


----------

